# Possible Hookup for Rabbits?



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Use to hunt the cottontails as a kid and would love to do some here in ND. I want to do it over dogs. We always used Beagles. I have the areas but not the dogs. Anyone want to take me out? I could do a goose/duck hunt in return.

Leo


----------



## windjammer (Dec 27, 2006)

I can help you out all you gotta do is be here before the end of Feb.

Is this an all inclusive bird hunt you would be willing to trade? Does it include breakfast, decoys and blinds set up, and transportation out to the field? I'm not that good of a caller so you would have to do all the calling. Oh and I think I hurt my arm at work the other day so you would have to flag also. I don't really know how to clean birds properly either so I guess that would be up to you also.

PM me and let me know if you are interested. dd:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

hahaha I think Pork chop will make you do something. Gosh that stuff is half of the fun. SHooting the birds will only last a few minutes with PC! :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

WJ,

Yes my package would include all that plus a day at a local spa including massage, mud bath, man and pedicures, cucumbers on your face (I bet your excited now), and hair removal. Plus all your meat will be processed into bacon, meat balls, pepperoni, jerky. And after all that if you still have energy I will take you to a place called New Town for a night and I will pick you up the next morning.

With all that I sure hope you have bunnies running all over the place.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

To bad the old bridge is gone, man he could have bungi jumped while he was there! :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Not sure he would be game for that. If you ever stood next to the guy and smelt him you would know he is scared of water.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

If you ever smelled my truck when I drove over that baby you would know I was scared to drive over it.... :-?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## windjammer (Dec 27, 2006)

Don't tell me I have to bring Jackie AND the beagles next fall? :roll:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Leo,
I can paint Bill the Chessy polka dottes and spray his tail white and we could use him for a bagel.

:lol: Dan


----------



## mfreeman451 (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a catahoula/lab mix puppy and a worthless boxer. She doesn't scent/track them all that well but she runs around like an idiot enough to usually spook them. In time my catahoula will be ready so maybe we can arrange something for next year? I'll bring the dogs, you take me duck/goose hunting?


----------

